# Birth Control pills...... well?....



## papabeach1 (Oct 16, 2008)

like I said I would try Birth Control pills


so far... I and my baby went for a walk on the sidewalk... I did see couples of young ladies.. high school/middle school ages...  I did not want to step in any futher with these ladies, I have lady I'm fine,  but I do need birth control pills to try out...

I said to them  "hey" how yall doing?  they said  good.. how are you? I said very swell... my baby doin good..  can I ask you ladies question and maybe I can have some?  they said  "what is it?"  I said...  "it's kinda stupid but  do yall have any birth controls I can have some?"  they gave me the look and paused their faces, turn around and walked away.. 

I'm like   .  (oh well).. I hope not for them to tell their parents what I said.. cuz they can kick my *** for all they likes...  jeezz

any way I can get birth controls?  my girl is not even 15 or 16.. I don't know if I can put my girl in birth control?  and all that... I ain't ready to go futher with my daugther just yet..  shes almost 1 year old..  pfftt..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 16, 2008)

> I said to them "hey" how yall doing? they said good.. how are you? I said very swell... my baby doin good.. can I ask you ladies question and maybe I can have some? they said "what is it?" I said... "it's kinda stupid but do yall have any birth controls I can have some?" they gave me the look and paused their faces, turn around and walked away..


Yeah, it's probably not a good idea to ask peoples children for stuff for your plants...or anything else for that matter. BC doesn't help your plants. If i'm not mistaken, they have some sort of sugar tabs in with the BC. Might feed benificials but surely not better than molasses.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 16, 2008)

I can only imagine what was going thru there heads, and cant imagine what was going thru yours?

BC pills dont do anything for your grow, stick to the basics and just get a plant that makes some bud.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 16, 2008)

(chuckle) I do wonder what went in these ladies' heads when I asked them question,  I'm more postive they are talkin on phone right now about what I did (haha)

man... rumors about b.c. does keep going on the magzines. I wonder why..
molasses helps plants to stay in female modes?  just mix it with nutes and water?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 16, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> (molasses helps plants to stay in female modes? just mix it with nutes and water?


 
Molasses is to help stimulate the micro organism's that are benifical for the plant, nothin to do with female nodes.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 16, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> (chuckle)I'm more postive they are talkin on phone right now about what I did (haha)


 
Yeah, hopefully not to the police!  Dude you have to get smart.  What complete stranger is going to give you their birth control pills?  They are single-day controlled dosage and giving away one to a complete stranger (and basically opening themselves up to getting pregnant) is not going to happen...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 16, 2008)

Papa... yer lucky you didn't get paid a visit by leo... that's bordering on sexual harassment... what you did confronting those "women"... ya gotta use yer head, dude... yer gunna either get in trouble with the law, or yer gunna get yer head kicked in by someone that doesn't like how yer talking to them... ya gotta watch what you talk about to people, man... you did a big no-no....


----------



## massproducer (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah I would have to agree... I myself have 2 daughters and really would not like it if they came home and told me that someone did what you did, especially asking young girls at the ages that you stated... Middle school girls, come on papa... Some of those girls may not even be on birth control pills yet, we are talking about 12-15 year old girls here, and you have no right to mar their innocence.  Besides we know that your english isn't the greatest, so only lord knows what those poor ladies thought that you were really asking.  At the least you just gave those poor young ladies a major case of the creeps.  Please do not do this any more, ever, because people take any threat towards their kids seriously, especially when we are talking about a father's baby girl.  I only say father because i am one, so I can offer that perspective, but trust me i know a lot of mom's that would kick your teeth in for foolishness like this as well, so just remember that next time you may not be so lucky


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Yeah, hopefully not to the police! Dude you have to get smart. What complete stranger is going to give you their birth control pills? They are single-day controlled dosage and giving away one to a complete stranger (and basically opening themselves up to getting pregnant) is not going to happen...


 
I do not talk to strangers... thanks for the conerns..

I knows them and their mothers.. I'm alright.. I smokes with THEIR MOM!! 

hope I did clear that up for ya pez


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> Papa... yer lucky you didn't get paid a visit by leo... that's bordering on sexual harassment... what you did confronting those "women"... ya gotta use yer head, dude... yer gunna either get in trouble with the law, or yer gunna get yer head kicked in by someone that doesn't like how yer talking to them... ya gotta watch what you talk about to people, man... you did a big no-no....


 
sexual harassment? I even did not touch these women

my gosh...  that's really silly....


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> yeah I would have to agree... I myself have 2 daughters and really would not like it if they came home and told me that someone did what you did, especially asking young girls at the ages that you stated... Middle school girls, come on papa... Some of those girls may not even be on birth control pills yet, we are talking about 12-15 year old girls here, and you have no right to mar their innocence. Besides we know that your english isn't the greatest, so only lord knows what those poor ladies thought that you were really asking. At the least you just gave those poor young ladies a major case of the creeps. Please do not do this any more, ever, because people take any threat towards their kids seriously, especially when we are talking about a father's baby girl. I only say father because i am one, so I can offer that perspective, but trust me i know a lot of mom's that would kick your teeth in for foolishness like this as well, so just remember that next time you may not be so lucky


 

yes I do understand you massprod..  myself I do have a daugther too.. shes about to be one year old... yes I'm very newbie to my first girl...

eventhough I do have 2 old sons..8 and 10... they are wildest out of my traits.. but this my dauther.. she look exact like me... shes very good girl.. shes alot different than my 2 boys   but I might be wrong  because she loves to play with boys (any ages)...     just that I do not know which women to ask for birth control  that is my problem here...  when do I need to put my daughter in birth control? ... man   I did not touch these women..  I just know them for 7 years since they was kids..  I just asked them stupid question.. they just laugh..  their mother smokes..   I will talk to their mothers later to clear thing out..    its nothing seirous..  oh man..  I should not brought it up..


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's probably not a good idea to ask peoples children for stuff for your plants...or anything else for that matter. BC doesn't help your plants. If i'm not mistaken, they have some sort of sugar tabs in with the BC. Might feed benificials but surely not better than molasses.


 

I do not talk to them about my plants at all  NO!

thats a HUGE NO>.......

just to clear all this to you all.... 

I live in nice community....   60 percents of people lives in this community does smokes..  just that we do not smoke front of kids at all anywhere!!  we do not want kids to know we shares and smokes and all that... (sigh)


----------



## King Bud (Oct 17, 2008)

Reminds me of this time I mentioned to a young black clerk "I'm really craving some dark chocolate tonight", as I bought two Aero bars.. talk about awkward.. heh.. we all forget about others' point of view sometimes.

Just call and ask for your doctors' opinion.. I think they have to prescribe it.

edit: Might as well throw my opinion in here.. don't make her take birth controls, I have female friends who say it messes with their breast size and their period, which just sounds crazy to me. Teach her the other ways to deal with it.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> Reminds me of this time I mentioned to a young black clerk "I'm really craving some dark chocolate tonight", as I bought two Aero bars.. talk about akward.. heh.. we all forget about others' point of view sometimes.
> 
> Just call and ask for your doctors' opinion.. I think they have to prescribe it.


 

will DR. give me B.C.?

Im MAN  for gdsake!


----------



## King Bud (Oct 17, 2008)

No, but they might give a prescription for your daughter?


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

my girl is only 12 month old... I think she is too young..for that b.c. thing... and I will have a little talk with her if she ever get laid with boys!

and I do not allowed any boys her age around her in MY ROOF...

sorry....


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 17, 2008)

*I think you should go here :hubba: : Planned Parenthood

Other than that, your 12 month old daughter is simply too young and I don't even think she knows shes "playing with boys." Because their diffrent, their just interesting.*


----------



## King Bud (Oct 17, 2008)

> but this my dauther.. she look exact like me... shes very good girl.. shes alot different than my 2 boys but I might be wrong because she loves to play with boys (any ages)... just that I do not know which women to ask for birth control that is my problem here... when do I need to put my daughter in birth control?



Sorry, I misunderstood.. I assumed playing with boys meant.. :doh: I mean, I thought she was older.. :bolt:


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 17, 2008)

No one thinks you are bad Papa.  We are worried you are going to get yourself into trouble that you don't deserve.  You say you know their mom, and that you don't tell anyone you grow, what are you going to say to her when she asks you why you are asking them for birth control pills?  Knowing someone is not going to make you immune from suspicion, just be careful man.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> No one thinks you are bad Papa. We are worried you are going to get yourself into trouble that you don't deserve. You say you know their mom, and that you don't tell anyone you grow, what are you going to say to her when she asks you why you are asking them for birth control pills? Knowing someone is not going to make you immune from suspicion, just be careful man.


 
how suspicion?  I promise you  no one around here would ever know about B.C. going with marijauna issues at all.. 

maybe where you are at.. maybe.. but down here..... sorry  they are below the knowedge of growing even growing tomatoes...  I tell ya' 

please.. they attend school..  pffttt..  I do not talk to them about pot at all  zero.. nothing..   one time.. one pretty girl asked me for the toke.. I told her  "see your mama for some" I held the roach back from her... at her..


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

just that we got magzine that came from england.. one of mp memeber did ordered it from england.. came down here  gave to us..  the last page of that magzine did talk about B.C. will give fast grow. and reverse to female.. 

the guy that came by.. he told us to not believe it.. its crap.. I was just wonder... then.. someone came it up in mp talkin about B.C.  I was like  oh god.. that again..   maybe I should give a shot...  u know..    I wouldn't think  older women around here would be suspect at me using it for marijauna issues.... nah..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 17, 2008)

what if smokeing the pot you put birthcontrol pills in and you became sterill..I would not smoke it personally..in fear it may change my sex drive..lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 17, 2008)

> what if smokeing the pot you put birthcontrol pills in and you became sterill


Or grew breasts. They are full of hormones.


----------



## Hick (Oct 17, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Or grew breasts. They are full of hormones.


I think I've said this before, but.... think how much more fun it would make the shower!!!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2008)

papabeach1 you keep messing around with some father's little girl and he is going to put a world of hurt to you. He is not gonna care if you are deaf,blind or dumb. That is JMHO


----------



## POTUS (Oct 17, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I think I've said this before, but.... think how much more fun it would make the shower!!!


Trust me when I tell you this, Hick; It's just not the same...I mean, you can do something quite similar in context now. Reach around and place your finger between the soft, warm, squeezing pressure of your rear and note it's immediate similarity to other more tantalizing places you've felt this sensation on your fingers.

Like I said, it's just not the same......

Now, go wash your hands, young man!

You're a very sick man! I know, I know, but I'm old, sick and wrinkled. What's your excuse? heheehe


----------



## massproducer (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh stoney, you just put a picture in my mind that is going to take weeks to get out...LMAO... No but seriously, I think I may be scarred for life, now


----------



## POTUS (Oct 17, 2008)

Since anyone can grow a pound of world class weed with nothing more than a small space, a couple of quality lights, some good nutes and a few months, why in the hell would anyone want to take any risks of using weird chemical crap like birth control pills EVEN if they added a couple of ounces to the pound?

Give me a break folks.

Isn't a pound of weed enough?

You HAVE to put that crap in it?


----------



## POTUS (Oct 17, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Oh stoney, you just put a picture in my mind that is going to take weeks to get out...LMAO... No but seriously, I think I may be scarred for life, now


It'll only scar you for life if you sniff your finger afterwards...

OMG! :shocked:


----------



## massproducer (Oct 17, 2008)

I am definiately with ya on that one Stoney, the whole reason I love MJ is becuase it is a plant and is natural, and totally undermines companies like pfizer.  Adding straight chemicals just doesn't seem appealing to me.


----------



## POTUS (Oct 17, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I am definiately with ya on that one Stoney, the whole reason I love MJ is becuase it is a plant and is natural, and totally undermines companies like pfizer. Adding straight chemicals just doesn't seem appealing to me.


I hear ya man. All this fanaticism to make one more ounce out of an entire pound of weed by using twenty five types of additions to what produces the pound.

It seems like such a waste of effort. Hell, just do another grow and get another entire pound if you're needing more weed! How much weed can a person smoke?

There is life beyond weed. Being stoned 24/7 is not what it's all about. Do do so would miss a lot of other things that are available to enjoy.

What other things, I can imagine others replying?

Intense learning. At 75, I still enjoy reading and learning from the textbooks I pick up on various subjects each couple of weeks from the library. My latest? A "Home Repair" book that shows a well explained and pictorial view of repairs to the home from bottom to top. This time last year? "Newton versus Einstein, How Matter interacts with Matter" by Peter and Neal Graneau.

I tried a couple of times to read things that require intense concentration, while high. It just doesn't work.

Parts of life have their "no high" times and "High Times" have their best moments as well.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 18, 2008)

oh man..  stoney potus..   now I have that in my head..  I can't get that out....

thanks alot...     I fell and laugh for awhile... I will stick with my girlfriend's butt...   just that I did saw that in england s magzine..  so people/ grower does that in england?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2008)

carefull  now


----------



## POTUS (Oct 18, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> oh man.. stoney potus.. now I have that in my head.. I can't get that out....
> 
> thanks alot... I fell and laugh for awhile... I will stick with my girlfriend's butt... just that I did saw that in england s magzine.. so people/ grower does that in england?


Wait a minute....fingers, butts, do people in England do it.....

I don't know anyone in England well enough to ask.


----------



## Hick (Oct 18, 2008)

..a buttt joke


Fresh from Her shower, a woman stands in front of the mirror complaining to Her husband that Her breasts are too small.

Instead of characteristically telling Her it's not so, he uncharacteristically comes up with a suggestion.

"If you want your breasts to grow, then every day take a piece of toilet paper and rub it between them for a few seconds".

Willing to try anything, I fetch a piece of toilet paper and stand in front of the mirror, rubbing it between my breasts. "How long will this take?" She asked.

"They will grow larger over a period of years," Her husband replies.

She stopped. "Do you really think rubbing a piece of toilet paper between my breasts every day will make my breasts larger over the years?"

Without missing a beat he says, "Worked for your butt, didn't it?"


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 19, 2008)

hey gang.. other day I was mowing mama s yard... 2 same ladies (teen)  gave me the Birth control.. I told them  where did yall get it?  they said their cousin.. I was thinking.. on my hand  one pink  and one blue..  (in my brain..telling me...  chemcial in your plants hmm? )  I told them.. well  thanks  but I change my mind  I think it is wrong for me to do that.. I don't want it.. girls gave me the look  with open mouth.. they told me they went though hard time to get that for me.. so I retract.. I said  alright no plm  I ll have it..  they left..  all good  all smooth.. all nice.... did these thing for me..  good people..   should I ditch that birth control?  or  well?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 19, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I told them.. well thanks but I change my mind I think it is wrong for me to do that.. I don't want it..


 
To do what? do they think your going to take the pills yourself?
What did you tell them there for?

How can you be sure there birth controll? and not the sugar pills that are in the pack or something worse.


----------



## Hick (Oct 19, 2008)

a pink one and a blue one?.. congrat's!! you got both a boy and a girl!!  ....


----------



## massproducer (Oct 19, 2008)

LMAO... I thought the same thing when i read papa's reply...  Like I said earlier only god knows what these girls think of you Papa



			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> To do what? do they think your going to take the pills yourself?
> What did you tell them there for?


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 19, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> all good all smooth.. all nice.... did these thing for me.. good people.. should I ditch that birth control? or well?


 
Well it's good to hear that they don't think you are a danger, just probably wierd, LOL.  

I would expect that they gave you the sugar pills.  There are some pills in the pack that are just for keeping up the routine of taking a pill everyday, they don't actually do anything.  It's only the first 21 or so that have the hormones in it.

Dude, just give up on this, I vote you ditch it and concentrate on growing good weed naturally rather than wasting your time on the gimmics!


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah pez..you did point it out  its just sugar pills.. I tasted it..   yuck  I ain't go near that and already ditched it... 

just that   why the heck!!! people out there talking about it...   molasses doe have sugars too.. its simple to use it and can be bought anywhere.. 

also  why the heck  pot magazines does talk about it even at England?  

it makes me feel like  there is too many craps out there toward to marijuana's picture frame?   coming direct from magazines that talk about pots/growing/smoking...  all that   what up with that?


----------



## King Bud (Oct 24, 2008)

Are these the same magazines that advertise 'legal buds', and the like?


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 24, 2008)

King Bud said:
			
		

> Are these the same magazines that advertise 'legal buds', and the like?



yeah.. that.. also magazines from England  I will ask my friend so I can snapshot of that from the mag. and front page of mag...

even I did see more ad from Hightimes!!

what a wreck?


----------



## Wood-dro (Oct 24, 2008)

sorry to jump in here like this but didnt you say you have a 10 year old son and a 15 year girlfriend.....or am i mistaken


----------



## Wood-dro (Oct 24, 2008)

any way I can get birth controls? my girl is not even 15 or 16.. I don't know if I can put my girl in birth control? and all that... I ain't ready to go futher with my daugther just yet.. shes almost 1 year old.. pfftt..[/quote]


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wood-dro said:
			
		

> sorry to jump in here like this but didnt you say you have a 10 year old son and a 15 year girlfriend.....or am i mistaken



no.. I do have 2 sons.. one is 8/9 year old.. the oldest son is 10 year old..

my youngest kid is a girl...she will be 12 month old next month...

this girl would be my first kid that I raised in a year... the 2 sons I has is from my ex... I rasied them until they was 9 month and 3 month old.. then she wouldn't let me see these boys... last time I saw them was 3 year ago... my court was 2 month ago.. after the court room was finished I had  went to see their school  I did saw them again from 20 feet away..I was across the street from their school  those kids was lined up with colored shirts in groups... that's how I spotted them and that gave me some tears.. and didn't want go up see them and all that.. so I decide to get in the truck and left...  fired up the joint.. on way home..   just try to keep my cool   I did not want to give any pressure to those boys... just that   I chooses wrong woman and I truly regret that..  sometime I do feel like I'm a fish with no water... that's where green mojo keep me stabilizability  I really hate this bipolar depression disorder


----------



## Wood-dro (Oct 25, 2008)

sorry about the misunderstanding....about the bipolar...i am right there with you brother....as jimi said "manic depresion its a searchin' my soul"....sounds like things have been rough for you and i am sorry to hear that...keep your chin up.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 25, 2008)

Hang in there Papa, we all love you here man!


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah I really love this site too.. I will be stealth with this site, I have noticed I stopped visit myspace, gmail,  just becuase I visit this site alot!!...

I really enjoy coming down here and have some chats, and talk about how to grow it..and the advances to grow some buds..   I have always said this "its a heck to grow every plants for 9 to 12 months"  I took lot of patients with that for long time..  until I came here and learn more about advances growing.. I'm so grateful... I'm grateful MP.com is around!!.. and grateful to have good members around here.. I don't like rollitup.org. or grasscity something...  I don't go there due of security   I don't know why they keep it up?


----------

